# 72 Spoke and 100 Spoke Daytons



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

I got some new and used Dayton wheels and accessories for sale... 

I'll start with the NEW!!! :biggrin: :0 


*14X7 100 Spoke All Chrome Dayton Wire Wheel with 24K Gold Nipples (Stamped)*
With Gold China 2-Bar Swept Fluted Knock-Off and Universal 5-Lug Adapter.

*Nicky (562) 244-0554*




























Dayton serialized hub









Dayton styicker on the back


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

Some more NEW goodies... :biggrin: 

*Pair of NOS 13X7 All Chrome (Pre-Stamp) 72 Spoke Daytons*
With NOS Dayton "Dog-Bone" Knock-Off's and Zenith Chips












Individual Pics...















































Second Wheel...





























Close up of the KO's and Chips...


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> Some more NEW goodies... :biggrin:
> 
> *Pair of NOS 13X7 All Chrome (Pre-Stamp) 72 Spoke Daytons*
> With NOS Dayton "Dog-Bone" Knock-Off's and Zenith Chips
> ...


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jan 18 2010, 12:37 AM~16323600
> *Some more NEW goodies...  :biggrin:
> 
> Pair of NOS 13X7 All Chrome (Pre-Stamp) 72 Spoke Daytons
> ...


_*Asking $500.00 or best offer for the pair....*_
Includes: 2-13X7 NOS Pre-Stamp 72 Spoke Daytons, 2-NOS "Dog-Bone" Dayton Knock-Off's, and 4-Zenith "Old School" Chips.

P.S. I'm willing to sell the KO's and Chips seperately...


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jan 18 2010, 12:16 AM~16323413
> *I got some new and used Dayton wheels and accessories for sale...
> 
> I'll start with the NEW!!!  :biggrin:  :0
> ...


Asking $200.00 or best offer for the Brand New 14X7 Dayton with China KO and Adapter, or $170.00 without the KO and Adapter...


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Jan 18 2010, 12:40 AM~16323621
> *Some more NEW goodies...  :biggrin:
> 
> Pair of NOS 13X7 All Chrome (Pre-Stamp) 72 Spoke Daytons
> ...


In your own words... _"Talk to me Dirty"_ :biggrin: 

:nohomo: :0


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

PM Sent! :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62 (Aug 19, 2007)




----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Jan 18 2010, 01:04 AM~16323753
> *PM Sent!  :biggrin:
> *


Reply sent


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jan 18 2010, 12:08 AM~16323781
> *Reply sent
> *


T/Y Sir! :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jan 18 2010, 01:06 AM~16323773
> *
> *


Reply sent :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

All PM's answered... I'll be posting more Dayton items for sale tomorrow :yes: :0


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jan 18 2010, 01:00 AM~16323738
> *In your own words... "Talk to me Dirty"  :biggrin:
> 
> :nohomo:  :0
> *


come on homie, pm me your best price


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Jan 18 2010, 02:44 PM~16328220
> *come on homie, pm me your best price
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jan 18 2010, 02:26 AM~16323840
> *All PM's answered... I'll be posting more Dayton items for sale tomorrow :yes:  :0
> *



n e full sets of 13 zees r dees??

new r perfect only!!!


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Jan 18 2010, 02:44 PM~16328220
> *come on homie, pm me your best price
> *


PM sent...


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jan 18 2010, 12:37 AM~16323600
> *Some more NEW goodies...  :biggrin:
> 
> Pair of NOS 13X7 All Chrome (Pre-Stamp) 72 Spoke Daytons
> ...


_*SOLD!!!*_ :0


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

Here's some more....

*Used All Chrome 14X7 72-Spoke Daytons........ $100/each* 

_*#1*_



























_*#2*_



























_*#3*_





























*Package Deal... $450.00* :0 :0 :0 
-All 3 14X7's above
-Set of 4 Zenith Style Knock Off's
-Set of 4 china Adapters
-Set of 4 Zenith Coins


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Jan 18 2010, 03:33 PM~16328715
> *n e full sets of 13 zees r dees??
> 
> new r perfect only!!!
> *


Not right now... :no:


----------



## HydroCutlass86 (Mar 20, 2002)

do you have one 13x7 rev dayton 72 spoke all chrome for sale? i am only needing one


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jan 19 2010, 12:04 AM~16335743
> *Here's some more....
> 
> Used All Chrome 14X7 72-Spoke Daytons........ $100/each
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 what a deal!!!


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jan 19 2010, 12:04 AM~16335743
> *Here's some more....
> 
> Used All Chrome 14X7 72-Spoke Daytons........ $100/each
> ...


_*SOLD!!!*_ :0 :0


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jan 18 2010, 12:16 AM~16323413
> *I got some new and used Dayton wheels and accessories for sale...
> 
> I'll start with the NEW!!!  :biggrin:  :0
> ...


Still available.... :wow: 

I will be posting up more wheels in the next couple of days :yes: :0


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

ey homie im hella interested in those 14x7 72s but how hard would it be to track down a 4th one??? do you come across them often? or are they sold :wow:


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HydroCutlass86_@Jan 20 2010, 02:40 AM~16349196
> *do you have one 13x7 rev dayton 72 spoke all chrome for sale? i am only needing one
> *


Let me check I know I have a few 13X7 72's to post but I think they all have some gold in them...


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tko_818_@Jan 21 2010, 03:31 PM~16366215
> *ey homie im hella interested in those 14x7 72s but how hard would it be to track down a 4th one??? do you come across them often? or are they sold  :wow:
> *


I got a sale pending on them and I got one other person in line if it falls through. As far a 4th one... I got another 14X7 72 spoke all chrome coming in next week.

I also have a complete set of 14X7 72-Spoke all chrome with gold nipples that I'm going to be posting up as soon as it stops raining :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jan 21 2010, 08:39 PM~16369924
> *I got a sale pending on them and I got one other person in line if it falls through. As far a 4th one... I got another 14X7 72 spoke all chrome coming in next week.
> 
> I also have a complete set of 14X7 72-Spoke all chrome with gold nipples that I'm going to be posting up as soon as it stops raining  :biggrin:
> *


Here's a sneak peek at them... this is the only pick I have of them and the 5.20's are not for sale :biggrin: :no:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jan 18 2010, 01:53 AM~16323696
> *Asking $500.00 or best offer for the pair....
> Includes: 2-13X7 NOS Pre-Stamp 72 Spoke Daytons, 2-NOS "Dog-Bone" Dayton Knock-Off's, and 4-Zenith "Old School" Chips.
> 
> ...


price for the KOs only


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: Envious Touch, 83 regal, NEWSTYLE 66, lowdeville, soldierboy, FREAKY TALES, tko_818, gordoimp, big boy 1

Full house :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 21 2010, 08:43 PM~16369981
> *price for the KOs only
> *


These are long gone homie :yessad: :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jan 21 2010, 09:47 PM~16370045
> *These are long gone homie :yessad:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


well if you run into some more let me know :biggrin:


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jan 21 2010, 08:39 PM~16369924
> *I got a sale pending on them and I got one other person in line if it falls through. As far a 4th one... I got another 14X7 72 spoke all chrome coming in next week.
> 
> I also have a complete set of 14X7 72-Spoke all chrome with gold nipples that I'm going to be posting up as soon as it stops raining  :biggrin:
> *


sale pending?! its been 24 hrs :0 just throw a paypal adress my way n get ur money now :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tko_818_@Jan 21 2010, 08:51 PM~16370093
> *sale pending?! its been 24 hrs :0 just throw a paypal adress my way n get ur money now :biggrin:
> *


He sent me money to hold them and he's supposed to pick them up this weekend :biggrin:


----------



## black240 (Dec 4, 2009)

Nice wheels!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HydroCutlass86 (Mar 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jan 21 2010, 10:31 PM~16369808
> *Let me check I know I have a few 13X7 72's to post but I think they all have some gold in them...
> *



:happysad: well let me know bro..send me pm if you come across all chrome one i want first dibs on it :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by black240_@Jan 21 2010, 10:34 PM~16371568
> *Nice wheels!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: Thanks


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88 (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jan 21 2010, 09:41 PM~16369952
> *Here's a sneak peek at them... this is the only pick I have of them and the 5.20's are not for sale  :biggrin:  :no:
> 
> 
> ...


How much for these?


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HydroCutlass86_@Jan 21 2010, 11:42 PM~16372451
> *:happysad: well let me know bro..send me pm if you come across all chrome one i want first dibs on it  :biggrin:
> *


Will do


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bumper Chippin 88_@Jan 23 2010, 01:53 PM~16386474
> *How much for these?
> *


$450/set of four without the tires


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jan 24 2010, 12:21 AM~16391236
> *$450/set of four without the tires
> *


I'll take them,send me paypal info


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Jan 23 2010, 11:51 PM~16391419
> *I'll take them,send me paypal info
> *


Thats picked up, shipping is extra... PM me you zip code


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jan 24 2010, 01:00 AM~16391482
> *Thats picked up, shipping is extra... PM me you zip code
> *


Good deal,won't last long


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88 (Aug 12, 2004)

You have a PM... :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62 (Aug 19, 2007)

PM sent


----------



## lincolnswanga (Sep 14, 2007)

how much for just some two prong ko's


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bumper Chippin 88+Jan 24 2010, 04:32 PM~16396367-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All PM's answered


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lincolnswanga_@Jan 25 2010, 08:14 AM~16402949
> *how much for just some two prong ko's
> *


I don't have any complete sets of Dayton Knock-off's, only singles... or were you referring to the China KO's with Zenith Chips?


----------



## lincolnswanga (Sep 14, 2007)

dont matter just any two prong knockoffs


----------



## lincolnswanga (Sep 14, 2007)

a set


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lincolnswanga+Jan 25 2010, 01:02 PM~16405253-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also if you want chips to go with the knock-off's add $50 for a set of four.


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jan 18 2010, 12:16 AM~16323413
> *I got some new and used Dayton wheels and accessories for sale...
> 
> I'll start with the NEW!!!  :biggrin:  :0
> ...


*SOLD!!!!* :0


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jan 25 2010, 10:09 PM~16412833
> *SOLD!!!! :0
> *


thats right thanks nicky


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by no joke_@Jan 26 2010, 04:30 PM~16419379
> *thats right thanks nicky
> *


No problem... thank you! :thumbsup:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

the amps is pretty much it.what do you think looks better on a 78 monte?13's or 14's
your box is full


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Jan 27 2010, 12:38 PM~16429342
> *the amps is  pretty much it.what do you think looks better on a 78 monte?13's or 14's
> your box is full
> *


13's :yes:

I've been getting alot of PM's so keeping it clean isn't always possible :biggrin: 
You know the #... give me a call  

Nicky
Envious Touch Auto
(562) 244-0554


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

13's it is.i really like these D's,but yeah 13's would be better.gone get my roadstars redone :biggrin:


----------



## lowrrico (Jan 26, 2010)

I always liked the 72 spoke D`s


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

*Another set of used 72's* :0 

*Set of 4 Used 14X7 72 Spoke Daytons all Chrome with Gold Nipples... $400/set obo*
All four wheels are straight, have no bent spokes, and hold air... wheel #3 has a little curb rash @2 O-Clock position.










Wheel #1 (from left to right)









Wheel #2 (from left to right)









Wheel #3 (from left to right)









Wheel #4 (from left to right)


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jan 28 2010, 04:25 PM~16443194
> *Another set of used 72's  :0
> 
> Set of 4 Used 14X7 72 Spoke Daytons all Chrome with Gold Nipples... $400/set obo
> ...


 :0 damn those gold nips.. or else i would b all over these like :boink: :biggrin:


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

i pmed u for pricing crosslaced 13s


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Jan 28 2010, 04:34 PM~16443302
> *i pmed u for pricing crosslaced 13s
> *


Reply sent


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jan 28 2010, 06:25 PM~16443194
> *Another set of used 72's  :0
> 
> Set of 4 Used 14X7 72 Spoke Daytons all Chrome with Gold Nipples... $400/set obo
> ...


how much is shipping to 68503


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WICKED REGALS_@Jan 29 2010, 02:58 PM~16453213
> *how much is shipping to 68503
> *


$95/set


----------



## 70 on 72s (Oct 22, 2007)

How much for the 14 in gold nipple acc all


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 70 on 72s_@Jan 29 2010, 06:23 PM~16455115
> *How much for the 14 in gold nipple acc all
> *


These ones?


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jan 25 2010, 04:53 PM~16406410
> *Here's all the styles I carry... all are available in chrome or gold.
> 
> 
> ...


HEY I NEED 1 OF THE (L) DO YOU SELL THEM LIKE THAT, LET ME KNOW


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jan 21 2010, 08:41 PM~16369952
> *Here's a sneak peek at them... this is the only pick I have of them and the 5.20's are not for sale  :biggrin:  :no:
> 
> 
> ...


thats koo...looks like there gonna make new 5.20s


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jan 29 2010, 06:54 PM~16455375
> *HEY I NEED 1 OF THE (L) DO YOU SELL THEM LIKE THAT, LET ME KNOW
> *


$18.75 Picked up or plus shipping


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

too bad no one is making this knockoffs any more :angry: ........ they look cool on the cross laced wheels.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Jan 30 2010, 01:25 PM~16461605
> *too bad no one is making this knockoffs any more  :angry:  ........ they look cool on the cross laced wheels.
> 
> 
> *


Series 2. :0


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jan 29 2010, 09:26 PM~16455710
> *$18.75 Picked up or plus shipping
> *


WHAT WOULD SHIPPING BE


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Jan 30 2010, 04:48 PM~16461733
> *Series 2.  :0
> *


yep


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Jan 30 2010, 03:04 PM~16462126
> *yep
> *


They sell the Ko's in Campbell. You can find a used set of wheels and have them rebuild them.


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Jan 30 2010, 06:11 PM~16462158
> *They sell the Ko's in Campbell.  You can find a used set of wheels and have them rebuild them.
> *


E.C ROLO already quoted me with a price on a NOS set, forgot to ask him why they only fit a Series 2 wheel............. plus I would hate to ruin a set of NOS knock offs, since my car is not a show car, and every thing rusts quick down here in south Texas, but it would be cool to find a good set of used ones......


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jan 30 2010, 03:08 PM~16461857
> *WHAT WOULD SHIPPING BE
> *


What zip?


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jan 28 2010, 04:25 PM~16443194
> *SOLD!!! :0
> Thanks Bumper Chippin 88 :thumbsup:*


----------



## JB45 (Jan 9, 2010)

anymore zenith multi-color chips?


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JB45_@Feb 17 2010, 12:22 PM~16640572
> *anymore zenith multi-color chips?
> *


What size 2.25" or 2.5"?


----------



## CADIMAN (Nov 21, 2007)

I need 1 gold Dayton hex k.off with black Dayton flag, can you get one? left or right side, don't matter it's for a booty kit. Thanks.


----------



## CADIMAN (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADIMAN_@Feb 26 2010, 12:38 AM~16730108
> *I need 1 gold Dayton hex k.off with black Dayton flag, can you get one? left or right side, don't matter it's for a booty kit. Thanks.
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

wtf!? some steals going on here! where was i?


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CADIMAN+Feb 25 2010, 11:38 PM~16730108-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry I don't at this time...


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Mar 2 2010, 06:00 PM~16775368
> *wtf!? some steals going on here! where was i?
> *


:dunno: where were you :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Mar 2 2010, 11:33 PM~16779957
> *:dunno: where were you  :biggrin:
> *


sleepin' for sure! 

next set of dayton's you get please contact me.  

i'm in oc and can come scoop 'em.


----------



## chzmo (Mar 23, 2007)

Looking for daytons gold 2 way knock offs stamp daytons in side with red chips


----------



## phatjoe0615 (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jan 25 2010, 03:53 PM~16406410
> *Here's all the styles I carry... all are available in chrome or gold.
> 
> 
> ...


do u have a G one used? :biggrin:


----------



## PASO (805) (Dec 29, 2009)

im looking oir some 100 spoke daytons gota B 13'S LET ME KNOW IF U GOT SOME & HOW MUCH... pm me


----------



## Elusive(VP) (Dec 23, 2005)

I am looking for 1 set of 14x7 100 spoke daytons new all chrome with hex knock off. With tires


----------

